# Colonoscopy Prep



## 21604 (Nov 14, 2006)

Going for a colonoscopy in a few weeks, and just got the docs orders. Will have to take the soda prep, which I understand is a bit gentler. Question they say to start drinking the day before. My proceedure is slated for 2pm, so would I start the prep the morning before or just 24hrs?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would say call and ask the office this. But I would definitely stop prepping once you are running clear.It may pay you to start the soda prep 24 hours before or maybe 20-22 hours depending on how you feel. This way you can maybe get a good night's sleep. But I would call and ask for more specific instructions.BQ


----------

